# Water levels?



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

We're going to be hitting the north central part of ND for ducks in a few weeks. Mostly want to hunt smaller bodies of water. I read something that said water levels might be a little low. Can anyone varify that report?
Thanks!


----------



## HJ12allday (Apr 26, 2013)

You should be fine, good shooting


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep your voice down.... Water is a 4 letter word in many parts of ND. :thumb:


----------

